# help... cannot telnet into my linksys router....



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

when I open up internet explorer and type in my default gateway like I always do to get into the router, it doesn't telnet into the router, instead, it uses google to search the typed gateway when I'm typing it into the address bar not google search bar. Can somebody help me?


----------



## alcopup (Nov 10, 2006)

open cmd.exe
type telnet 192.168.1.254 (use your routers ip address)
press enter


----------



## alcopup (Nov 10, 2006)

also in cmd,

type ipconfig and check that the gateway address is the same as the one you are using


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

when I try telneting through it in cmd, it says "could not open connection to host, on port 23: Connection failed"


----------



## alcopup (Nov 10, 2006)

Have you tried using a different browser, my router doesn't like IE but will allow Firefox to connect to it.

You can try telnet to port 80 by typing "telnet 192.168.x.x 80" at the command prompt to make sure that it returns an error message from the router or run an nmap scan against it to make sure that the telnet port is open (port 23). When you are using IE to connect it is probably by http and so the telnet service may be disabled at the router.

This may be a symptom of a browser hijack in the sense that you are being redirected to the same page repeatedly. Run a spyware scan to be sure.

If your spyware doesn't turn up anything and Firefox can't help it may be the easiest option to reset the router (usually a pin hole somewhere on the router, check the documentation)


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

you know I think that might be it, why haven't I thought about that before, lol. I think my port 23 is not open because recently I had received a lot of spywares but removed them all so probably during the removal, my port 23 got shut down. When I get home, I will run an nmap scan to check if it is shut down


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

okay i downloaded nmap but don't know how to use it in command prompt


----------



## alcopup (Nov 10, 2006)

type nmap -sS 192.168.whatever you router address is


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## devgoldy (Nov 3, 2007)

Dear User if u cannot access your linksys raouter. make sure that which ip u used for telnet 
is permitt in your router ..........make sure this if yes than plz check ur router with condole cable.........is configuration is ok or not....

Thanks
Devender Chauhan
Network engineer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think first you should make sure that the router even supports a Telnet connection, most SOHO routers do not.


----------



## appatight (Sep 19, 2007)

johnwill said:


> I think first you should make sure that the router even supports a Telnet connection, most SOHO routers do not.



Pretty much that is your answer there. SOHO routers doesnt even have a CLI(Command Line Interface) so even if you could telnet what could you possibly do. I'm sure the command are nothing of cisco router commands and such. That's why they have a gui that you could interface with.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you have a console cable ( RJ45 at one end and RS232 9 pin subD at the other) you can use hyperterminal to gain direct access via the Aux/console port assuming that there is one .. 
alternatively power off your router and restart
if that doesn't seem to help a hard reset might do the trick but you'll need to set up everything all over again .. 

hard reset by power off and using a straightened paperclip or similar press the button hidden behind the small hole at teh back .. but remember .. all settings will be lost and you'll need to set them all up again


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

has anyone noticed the age of this thread?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

i know that reaper is probably not here to listen but for the benefit of everyone else, it seems that reaper may have missed out the http:// prefix before typing in his router IP address. Sometimes the browser doesn't fill it in for you automatically and you have to type it in along with the address.


----------



## appatight (Sep 19, 2007)

TxTazDad said:


> has anyone noticed the age of this thread?


Just doing it for other people sake. Because if you are like me I search the internet for any problems that I have. So I return the favor with my knowledge.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for pointing that out .. I usually notice that when it is a thread that has been re-opened that I have assisted in , at some point in the past .. I completely missed it this time .. 

Pending johnwills arrival I will close the thread and leave it up to his judgement as to whether it gets opened again


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Good enough for me. :smile:


----------

